# [Resolved] error installing office home & student 2007



## marcia marie (Aug 30, 2007)

I have tried to install microsoft office home & student 2007 and it gets about 3/4ths of the way done and then an error message pops up. Its error 1317 setup cannot be complete, something about not having permission to use the folder. I have tried so many things but nothing works! If anyone can help I would appreciate it!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

Please post the exact error in full (including the affected folder's path/name) in order to receive explicit instructions.


----------



## marcia marie (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

Here it is: Error 1317.Setup cannot create the folder C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\Policies\x86_policy.8.0.Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_x-ww_0f75c32e. Verify that the path exists in your system and that you have sufficient permissions to update it.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

1. Open Windows Explorer (or double-click My Computer), and select *Tools *> *Folder Options*.
2. On the *View *tab, *check *the following boxes:
___□ Display the contents of system folders.
___□ Show hidden files and folders.
3. Still on the *View *tab, *uncheck *the following box:
___□ Hide protected operating system files.
4. Now navigate to *C:\WINDOWS*, and select the *WinSxS *folder.
5. Right-click the folder, and then click *Properties *on the shortcut menu. 
6. On the *Security *tab, click *Permissions*.
4. Select the *Everyone *group, and then click *Full Control *in the *Type of Access *list.
5. Select the *Replace Permissions on Subdirectories *check box.
6. Click *OK*.
7. Click *Yes *to the prompt confirming whether you want to replace permissions on all subdirectories.
8. Click *OK *in the *WinSxS Properties *dialog box.
9. Run Office Setup again.

If you see again a similar error next time you re-attempt installing Office 2007, you can repeat aforementioned procedure for those parent folders, as well. This problem has been reported to occur when there were *only **Read *permissions on the following folders or any other subfolders of these folders (non-exhaustive listing):
• \Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 
• \Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared 
• \Program Files 
• \Program Files\Common Files


----------



## marcia marie (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

I was able to do the first part but when I get to the following steps, I noticed that there isn't a Security tab on the Properties menu under Winsxs. There is a sharing tab but I'm not able to click anything in it. I tried to open up the actual policy number I found on the error message but it won't open, it says that it's corrupted. I have no idea how to fix it. If there's any way you can help I would really appreciate it!

These are the steps I couldn't do:

. Now navigate to C:\WINDOWS, and select the WinSxS folder.
5. Right-click the folder, and then click Properties on the shortcut menu. 
6. On the Security tab, click Permissions.
4. Select the Everyone group, and then click Full Control in the Type of Access list.
5. Select the Replace Permissions on Subdirectories check box.
6. Click OK.
7. Click Yes to the prompt confirming whether you want to replace permissions on all subdirectories.
8. Click OK in the WinSxS Properties dialog box.
9. Run Office Setup again.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

Is your Windows installation fully patched with all updates?


----------



## marcia marie (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

uhh i have no idea. how do i check that?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

Visit http://www.update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us and post back what happened.


----------



## marcia marie (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

It said I needed to update windows so I did. It is completely updated now. Do i need to restart or anything?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

If you were not prompted to restart after updating your Windows, then there's no need.

1. Open Windows Explorer (or double-click My Computer), and select *Tools *> *Folder Options*.
2. Still on the *View *tab, *uncheck *the following box:
___□ Use simple file sharing.
3. Press *OK*.
4. Click *Start*, click *Run*, type *regedit*, hit *OK*.
5. Navigate on the left pane of the Registry Editor to the *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa* key.
6. On the right pane locate the *forceguest *value; double-click on it, type *0* in the *Value data *box, press *OK*.
7. Close the Registry Editor and reboot your computer.
8. Now follow through the remaining steps of my post #4 above.


----------



## marcia marie (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

I'm still having problems. For some reason under the View tab on My Computer there isn't a box to uncheck "use simple file sharing" so I wasn't able to do that. Also I couldn't do the remaining steps in your #4 post because when I right click Winsxs and go to properties there isn't a Security tab there. There is only "General" "Sharing" and "Customize" I am working with Windows XP Security Pack 2, didn't know if that made a difference or not.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

The "use simple file sharing" box is in the View tab of the *Folder Options* dialog box (not in My Computer).


----------



## marcia marie (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

Yeah, I went to -my computer -tools -folder options -properties -view and there was no 'use simple file sharing' anywhere. I think my computer is set up way different for some reason. It is weird.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

Errrmmm, is this XP *Home*, not Pro? :redface:

Anyhow, boot in Safe Mode; the option should be there.


----------



## marcia marie (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

Good news! I have no idea what exactly I did in safe mode but it worked! I got it installed  I am SO happy, thank you, thank you, thank you for your time and help!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: error installing office home & student 2007*

I'm really really glad you got it resolved - cheers! :grin:


----------

